#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Πρόβλημα μηχανικής ρευστών

## Pfiliousis

Ποσο μεγιστο  βαρος ( σε   Kp  )  επιπεδης επιφανειας συγκρατειται απο δεσμη νερου  , ακροφυσίου  κυκλικής  διατομής διαμετρου 300 mm   και ρευστοδυναμικών συνθηκών Re=1.000.000 ;  Aν η επιφανεια θεωρηθει κυκλικη με υψος 3 cm  και ειναι απο  αλουμινιο ,  ποια ειναι η διάμετρος της  ;

Εαν γνωρίζει κάποιος ας βοηθησει.

----------

